# Continental - Labels



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

This question is for folks who have used or plan on using the continental blanks. The care label that's sewn in one of the sides - do you have a problem with Continental's logo and company's name being on it?

It's a good practical label and I don't want to remove it, but at the same time I'm not comfortable with having their (pretty big) logo on the shirts. I have thought about covering it up, but haven't come up with any good ideas on how.

Just wanted to see what your thoughts were on these.

Annushka


----------



## RisingBlue7 (Oct 8, 2006)

I removed Continental's label. The great thing about Continental is that the country of origin, size, RN, care/content are separate labels. I would sew only my label on the back collar.

With Article 1's labels, all the requirements are printed on 1 label which means I would remove their label and have a separate label for the country of origin, size, RN and care/content. Its a hassle but it needs to be executed.

Will you be printing your own garment labels with your logo on them? If so, you should remove Continentals.


----------



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

RisingBlue7 said:


> I removed Continental's label. The great thing about Continental is that the country of origin, size, RN, care/content are separate labels. I would sew only my label on the back collar.
> 
> With Article 1's labels, all the requirements are printed on 1 label which means I would remove their label and have a separate label for the country of origin, size, RN and care/content. Its a hassle but it needs to be executed.
> 
> Will you be printing your own garment labels with your logo on them? If so, you should remove Continentals.


I'm planing on printing my own labels and putting them at the neckline, under the size labels they have.

After you remove their care instructions, are you putting your own (care instructions) somewhere instead? Or are you just skipping it all together? I think the care instruction labels weren't "have to"-s like the country of origin ones are so I'm wondering if you can just NOT have one on the shirt.

Let me know,
thanks


----------



## RisingBlue7 (Oct 8, 2006)

Annushka said:


> I'm planing on printing my own labels and putting them at the neckline, under the size labels they have.
> 
> After you remove their care instructions, are you putting your own (care instructions) somewhere instead? Or are you just skipping it all together? I think the care instruction labels weren't "have to"-s like the country of origin ones are so I'm wondering if you can just NOT have one on the shirt.
> 
> ...


For Article 1s yes, my supplier has the care/content labels, I would have them sewn on the lower right hand side of the garment. Care/content must be printed on the label as well. This is required by the FTC (Federal Trade Commission). RN or company name, care and content instructions and country of origin. 

For branding recognition, why have Continental's as well? Since you will be sewing your own garment label. You don't want to confuse your consumer.


----------



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

Ok I see. 
Are you tearing those side labels yourself or do you have someone do it for you, like the seamstress that'll be sewing your labels for e.g. 
I spent a long time just looking at these labels and I'm still clueless on how to take them off withought makeing a hole on the side. I'm wondering if that's the only way of doing it - tear the thread, take off the label, then sew the fabric back together. 
Is this how you guys do it?


----------



## RisingBlue7 (Oct 8, 2006)

Well are you a sewer? You can easily remove them. Use a seam ripper. 

No, I don't want the risk of ruining a nice garment, I prefer that they are removed and sewed in. Plus I'm not a sewer, its not a trait I've picked up...They need to have a nice, clean finish to it, no over used thread on the side, no crooked sewing lines, crooked anything, it must be up to par, I don't do anything that is less than extraordinary, only because I'm a perfectionist.

I hire an outside contractor for re-labeling.


----------



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

OK so leave it to the professionals 

Thanks blue girl


----------



## RisingBlue7 (Oct 8, 2006)

Yea, I would  You're welcome...


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Annushka said:


> I think the care instruction labels weren't "have to"-s like the country of origin ones are so I'm wondering if you can just NOT have one on the shirt.


The care instruction is just as "have to" as country of origin, etc.


----------



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks Lewis.

I read so much stuff my head is all over the place  Typical "information overload" case. Glad I can double check things here when needed.


----------

